# Idea to breed snails



## Zookeeper (Apr 27, 2011)

I've just been tossing this idea around but I'm not 100% sure yet. I have a female blue mystery and a male gold mystery. I want mystery babies . My plan, if anyone thinks it will even work, is to put them in my 1.5 gallon ghost shrimp grow out and lower the water. It's has a hood that arches and has no escape routes. It's filtered, heated, and cycled. 

Would this even work? I would only leave the adults in until they lay eggs and the babies until I could safely move them. I saw them embracing so I should only need to move the female right?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can do that, the snail will lay its eggs above the water line. I have even had them crawl out of the tank and laid eggs outside the filter. when you get the egg sacs you need to use a spray bottle and mist them everyday or they can dry out and not hatch. It can take a couple of weeks for the eggs to hatch.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zookeeper said:


> I've just been tossing this idea around but I'm not 100% sure yet. I have a female blue mystery and a male gold mystery. I want mystery babies .


But,what could they be?Itll be a mystery!

LOL
Yeah have no real input,but if you get babies,share pics!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

hmmm....a 1.5g is rather small. And being that the female can store the "material" for a spell, she could be in the tank for a long time. Even then, it's not guaranteed that she will have a clutch.

Now if you have a 5g, I think she would be pretty comfortable in those confines.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

a 1.5 will probably work (or you could watch until the egg case gets laid and just move the egg case to the 1.5). People make cubes out of plastic rug hooking or needlework grid and zip ties to use to hold the egg case up above the water level. The lid is important, because humidity is what will keep the eggs alive, if the eggs get too dry the walls get too thick and the babies never hatch. Check out applesnail.net for more detailed information on snail breeding. They even have info on what you get when you cross a this with a that if I remember correctly.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cool! I wonder if you would have both blue and yellow baby mysteries, or if the colours would blend, and you would get a more green/brown colour..... you'll have to post pics if you get babies!


----------

